# Full tank+wolf fish



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

Eh, got bored so I just figured I'd post somethin up. Enjoy.

Oh and sorry that pic of the wolf is the only decent one I can find lately


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

nice lookin' tank and fish!!


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

that tank is very nice. what size 55? and is the wolf fish all you have in there?


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

The wolf is currently in a different 55, but I had 2 of them in there with a few different catfish species.

I've actually successfully cohabited that wolf fish with many different types of fish (discus included







) but I would definitely not recommend trying that..as it certainly doesnt always work.

The tank in the pic is currently housing 2 baby red bellies and the cats. Should be nice.

But yea, thanks guys.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice erythrinus wolf!

So just to clarify, the redhi fin is by himself but the baby rbps are in with some cats?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice wolf


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

Yea wolfie's by himself at the moment, but sometimes I use the tank he's in as a transition tank for new fish that I know he wont bother.

Oh yea there are a couple of cats in there too. I think I may sell the wolf soon tho.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

Great pics.

Kickass avatar!

--Dan


----------

